# Best PRIME lenses to take to NYC?



## Legalese78 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello all:

I'm leaving for NYC in a little over a week, and am having difficulty deciding which lenses I should bring with me, as I'd like to bring no more than four (at the absolute most). To make this even more fun, I'd prefer to bring nothing but primes, but if you can present an argument as to why I should bring one of my zoom lenses, please do. I am always, sadly, open to persuasion. The list is:

Sigma 35mm f/1.4 ART 
Canon 50mm f/1.2
Canon 85mm f/1.2
Canon 100 Macro f/2.8
Canon 135mm f/2.0
Canon 16-35 f/2.8
Canon 24-70 II f/2.8
Tamron 70-200 VC f/2.8
Canon 8-15 Fisheye

Let's assume that my preference for prime lenses is a foregone one, so as not to get sucked down the rabbit hole of prime vs. zoom. Thanks all.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 29, 2014)

If you restrict yourself to primes, then 35, 50, 85 and 135. But why??? You lose so much focal length flexibility and range.

If it were me, I'd choose the 35, 50, 16-35 and 24-70, with the primes being used indoors or when you want shallower DOF. If you plan on going on tours (bus or boat), then I'd take swap out a prime for the 70-200.


----------



## candc (Aug 29, 2014)

What are you planning on shooting mostly? Cityscapes or street? Makes a big difference.


----------



## Legalese78 (Aug 29, 2014)

candc said:


> What are you planning on shooting mostly? Cityscapes or street? Makes a big difference.



Primarily streets...I figured that I could use the 35mm for cityscapes.


----------



## jheez (Aug 29, 2014)

I would just take the 35 (or possibly the 50 if you prefer) and be done. You won't want to carry around all that weight anyway.


----------



## candc (Aug 29, 2014)

Then I would say the 35 and the 135


----------



## michi (Aug 29, 2014)

NYC? It would be a shame not to take something wide. Take your 8-15 or 16-35 and then the primes. What's a good NYC photo session without getting all the buildings and streets in one shot...


----------



## Standard (Aug 29, 2014)

From your list, the 50L is a must as it'll cover most everything. The 135L for longer range and the 16-35L for wide angle shots.


----------



## eli452 (Aug 29, 2014)

The Fisheye is a lot of fun lens which can be used to capture a wide cityskape.


----------



## DRR (Aug 29, 2014)

If it were me and I had those lenses to choose from,

1) 35mm f/1.4
2) 16-35 f/2.8

And the 35 would be on my camera 90% of the time.

I chose a zoom because you have no ultra wide primes. And I don't really like the fisheye look.


----------



## ryebread (Aug 29, 2014)

It's 1219am and I need to get to sleep.
but I know I won't have time to post tomorrow.

look, you're stuck, I've been there.
and you said not to mention prime/zoom. but I don't care!

dude, you have a FF, I assume, based on your $$$KIT$$$.
why in the hell do you have a $2,000 zoom if you're going to make a post like this.
I could end my post there, but I won't b/c I don't want you to get the wrong impression.

you have the best zoom in the WORLD
it's 24 35 50 and 70 (which is really close to 85)
and it's REALLY sharp, has GREAT color and everything....
just bring that and call it a day.
if you have a mark III, then you can bump the iso at night and deal with it.
if you HAVE to bring a prime b/c you want STELLAR night shots, then... see below.


Sigma 35mm f/1.4 ART GREAT WALK AROUND FL, GREAT FOR NYC, obviously great at night 


Canon 50mm f/1.2 - my fav FL, I've had all the primes, including 35L and 85Lii. sold them b/c the 50L is perfect and MUCH more versatile than either of the formers. bring this, if you HAVE to go with prime-only.

Canon 85mm f/1.2 - WAY WAY WAY WAY WAY too heavy and specialized to be the only lens you bring on a trip. I made some money with mine, but I'm making more money with my 24-70 2.8II now, it's that good, and I'm getting more perspectives, and still GREAT mid-long portraits.

Canon 135mm f/2.0 - awesome, but not for this trip, if you're only bringing one or even two lenses, unless you are only doing portrait.
Canon 16-35 f/2.8 - cool, but you're not going to rome, rather see you bring the 24-70

Canon 24-70 II f/2.8 THIS

Canon 8-15 Fisheye - how often do you really use this tool?


good luck
post up. what are you going to pack??!!
always post what body you're bringing, before you make a post like this!


----------



## TexPhoto (Aug 29, 2014)

The Sigma 35mm f/1.4 ART is a fine lens, but if that is the widest lens you take, you would be missing out on some awesome shots. On your list there I would add the 16-35, or the 8-15. If you must go prime, rent or buy a 14mm.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 29, 2014)

I know you did not want to get into the zoom vs. prime discussion, but I'd bring a "walk around" like your 24-70 and something wide and that's all. If you want street/people shots, you need some versatility. Even though the primes are great and the "sneaker zoom" of using your primes can be both a challenge and fun, the zoom with a WA in a pocket is really the way to go, IMHO.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 29, 2014)

i'd take the 16-35 the 50 f1.2 and the 135

the 16-35 is essential for city walk around especially densly packed streets
50 general all round low light but not as tight as the 85

tough call between the 85 and the 135 but the 135 gives you some decent reach if you need something longer
and the 85 is quite close to the 50 anyway


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 29, 2014)

Legalese78 said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I'm leaving for NYC in a little over a week, and am having difficulty deciding which lenses I should bring with me, as I'd like to bring no more than four (at the absolute most). To make this even more fun, I'd prefer to bring nothing but primes, but if you can present an argument as to why I should bring one of my zoom lenses, please do. I am always, sadly, open to persuasion. The list is:
> 
> ...


I have done the just bring primes to the big city thing 4 or 5 times now and have regretted it every time. I'd bring the 8-15, 16-35, and 24-70, and one prime, probably the 50 or 135. If primes are a must, I'd still bring the 8-15 or 16-35 and then the 35, 50, and 135. The 135 is nice for discrete street shots. The 85's slow focus is annoying unless you're specifically shooting posed portraits (superheroes in Times Square?) or the like.

Those are my experiences, but it really depends on how wide and how quickly you like to shoot. I would definitely bring at least one zoom, though.


----------



## Legalese78 (Aug 29, 2014)

ryebread said:


> It's 1219am and I need to get to sleep.
> but I know I won't have time to post tomorrow.
> 
> look, you're stuck, I've been there.
> ...



Shooting with a 6D...and as far as the fisheye goes, I don't use it much at all (it'll probably get sold pretty soon). And I truly get the versatility and value of the 24-70...I've reviewed all of the posts above and, truth be told, I'll probably pack the 35, 50, 135 and (after consideration...I don't want regret) the 24-70. I'll be in NYC for a week and a half, so I don't necessarily need to carry these on me at all times. I've just come to love prime lenses over zooms, for obvious reasons...although I know the 24-70 is nothing to dismiss. Thanks for all of your insight! I'm sure I'll review this again before I leave.


----------



## Vossie (Aug 29, 2014)

35mm


----------



## tayassu (Aug 30, 2014)

Cities changes their shapes, heights and so on as you walk through them. I think prime lenses are not good, you'll be missing shots. 24-70 is an absolute must! If I had the fisheye, that would be second on my list... Skycrapers and a fisheye are a dream combo. I don't need a fast prime for such a vacation, but maybe you do, so I would take the 16-35, but you will like the 50mm better. Then, a tele. I love to have teles in a city, especially for compression shots! Take the 70-200! Have fun in the greatest city on earth and always good light!


----------



## Hardwire (Aug 30, 2014)

I have to admit, from all of the city trips I have made I think 90% of the time I could live with the 24-70II alone.

Even tho I am usually flying and thus have a weight restriction I usually take a selection of lens including some heavy longer glass (70-200 2.8 etc) and again most of the time I could have got by with *just* the 24-70 and maybe a teleconverter at most.

Enjoy the trip, make a stop at the restaurant at the base of the ESB as they have some lovely beers and see if you are lucky to catch a storm while out there as if they temp close the deck atop the ESB you can shoot right up without the usual hour+ queue and as soon as it passes you are first out on the deck.


----------

